# Resistencia quemada en amplificador de automovil marca Boss



## cgermanb (Jun 16, 2014)

Estimados, buenas noches!

Los molesto para consultarles, como dice el titulo, como identificar una resistencia quemada, no se ve ningún color, es de un amplificador para auto, solo cuento con un tester pero al estar quemada dudo que me sirva correcto? 

adjunto una imagen por si sirve de ayuda. 


Saludos

PD: no estoy seguro de si es el area correcta, si no lo es por favor moverlo al area correspondiente.-


----------



## papirrin (Jun 16, 2014)

> solo cuento con un tester pero al estar quemada dudo que me sirva correcto?



no siempre se rompen solo se requema la ceramica, midela no pierdes nada 

si no mide nada, entonces busca el diagrama en internet 

y toma en cuenta que si se recalento fue por algo...


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 16, 2014)

justo al lado dice 5.6, ese creo es el valor pues otros elementos igual estan marcados en la serigrafia, pero ademas antes de cambiarla revisa p_or_q_ue_ se quemo. chauuuu


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2014)

Ahí dice clarito que debe medir 5,6 Ohms !

Marca Modelo ?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 16, 2014)

ah!  si es cierto ahi dice no me percate de eso


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2014)

Le debes des-soldar una punta y medirla  !


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 16, 2014)

Tenia mis dudas si ese era el valor,

Estando soldado lo puedo medir o lo tengo que desoldar?

es una boss ava-240a busque el manual pero no lo encontre por ningun lado


----------



## papirrin (Jun 16, 2014)

> Estando soldado lo puedo medir o lo tengo que desoldar?



pregunta contestada XD


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 16, 2014)

es chiquita, pero para un seleniun bass de 10 creo que va a ir bien no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2014)

Cortocircuita los cables del tester a recordá cuanto mide , luego probá de medir , invertir los cables y volvé a medir , a ver cuanto te da. Y les restas lo de la primera prueba.

¿ El equipo funciona o no ?


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 16, 2014)

funcionaba, hasta que un dia salio humo, esto hace mas de 7 años...y me quedo corto con 7, como no tenia auto la guarde, ahora quiero volver a ponerla en funcionamiento y ver si puedo hacer que el autito tenga algo de musica.


----------



## rubenchaco (Jun 16, 2014)

Me paso en algunos circuitos que lo que dice la serigrafía no coincide con el circuito, fijate si los valores de las otras resistencia coinciden con lo que dice la serigrafía, en ese caso coloca el valor que dice, para mi lo hace a propósito.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 16, 2014)

> funcionaba, hasta que un dia salio humo, esto hace mas de 7 años...y me quedo corto con 7, como no tenia auto la guarde, ahora quiero volver a ponerla en funcionamiento



pues midela como te dice Dosmetros y si tiene 5.6Ohms quiere decir que otra cosa esta dañada y es lo que hace que se caliente.

las demas resistencia parece que si son del valor de la serigrafia


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 16, 2014)

haciendo corto con el tester me da 00,3 y miediendo la resistencia sin desoldarla me da 05,3

eso quiere decir que la resistencia aun funciona y lo quemado es otra cosa?



si mido luego al reves no se queda quieto el numero que marca el tester


----------



## papirrin (Jun 16, 2014)

> miediendo la resistencia sin desoldarla me da 05,3



el que te de 5.3 Ohms es una buena noticia, es muy probable que sirva, pero des-soldala y midela, la mala noticia es que el daño al parecer no es ese XD


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 16, 2014)

pucha, algun manera sencilla con tester para ver si los circuitos integrados están quemados?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 16, 2014)

> algun manera sencilla con tester para ver si los circuitos integrados están quemados?



No, no hay manera sencilla y se complica si no se sabe que buscar. XD


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 16, 2014)

y la manera complicada como seria


----------



## papirrin (Jun 16, 2014)

> y la manera complicada como seria



armarse de valor y de dinero y llevar el equipo a un tecnico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2014)

Fijate por aqui :

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 16, 2014)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## el arcangel (Jun 17, 2014)

si no tenes muchos conocimientos con el diagrama será mas sencillo seguir circuito de la R , medi los tr de la fuente como los de la salida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2014)

Tengo mis dudas si dice 68K o 68R  medio le tapa la resistencia


----------



## papirrin (Jun 17, 2014)

debe ser K, porque si fuera R las de 47 Ohms diria 47R, y la de 5.6 diria 5R6 ¿no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2014)

Ahhhhhh cierto  , buena observación


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 17, 2014)

el arcangel dijo:


> si no tenes muchos conocimientos con el diagrama será mas sencillo seguir circuito de la R , medi los tr de la fuente como los de la salida





traduciendo a nivel ignorancia seria: seguir el circuito de la resistencia y medir que? que es tr? transistores?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 17, 2014)

> medir que? que es tr? transistores?



si tr=transistores, si quieres sube unas fotos mas amplias  y por el reverso a ver si se ve a donde va esa resistencia


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 17, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> si tr=transistores, si quieres sube unas fotos mas amplias  y por el reverso a ver si se ve a donde va esa resistencia




ok, en unas horas las subo, ahora estoy en el trabajo, 

igual si puedo asegurar que se ve bien a donde va, hay como dos franjas de cobre gruesas, mucho mas que lo norma y esta resistencia "las une"


De paso me podrian marcar que tengo que medir


----------



## fausto garcia (Jun 17, 2014)

Saludos compañeros

Hace algún tiempo tenia un amplificador de la misma marca boss, no me acuerdo del modelo pero podría jurar que era el mismo, ya que busque el modelo en google... si es el mismo su reparación va a ser relativamente sencilla, porque esta basado en el clásico TA8210AH.

Esperamos fotos de la placa completa, saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 17, 2014)

Estimados, antes que nada tengo que agradecerles, la mano que me están dando es tremenda!
GRACIAS

ahora si les adjunto las imagenes saque de la parte trasera y por las dudas una de los componentes.

Saludos!


----------



## papirrin (Jun 17, 2014)

Es demasiado obvio, pero esas soldaduras de los amplificadores estan muy en duda, no estaran haciendo corto?


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 17, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> Es demasiado obvio, pero esas soldaduras de los amplificadores estan muy en duda, no estaran haciendo corto?



no creo, las revise con lupa, 

que es lo obvio?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2014)

Las del lado izquierdo están muy feas , habría que prolijarlas


----------



## papirrin (Jun 17, 2014)

> que es lo obvio?



pues eso, osea que es obvio que los revisaste porque estan hasta raspados pero nada pierdo con preguntarte XD

los integrados si son el TA8210?


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 17, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> pues eso, osea que es obvio que los revisaste porque estan hasta raspados pero nada pierdo con preguntarte XD
> 
> los integrados si son el TA8210?




ni idea, lo que llego a ver es que dicen kia6210ah


----------



## papirrin (Jun 17, 2014)

te voy a decir como le haria yo....

desoldaba ambos integrados y conectaria la alimentacion para ver si se recalienta algo, despues con el diagrama del integrado iria revizando parte port parte empezando por la alimentacion:






pines 9 10, 17 4

depues conectaria un estereo y con unos parlantes de pc verificaria si llega sonido a los pines 2 y 7


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 17, 2014)

okas, mis conocimientos en electronica son bastante pobres aunque me encanta...

asi que voy a hacer lo que comentas,

pero te tengo que pedir si me comentas como hago para corroborar los valores que mencionas en el circuito integrado.

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## papirrin (Jun 17, 2014)

> pero te tengo que pedir si me comentas como hago para corroborar los valores que mencionas en el circuito integrado.



no a los  circuitos integrados no les puedes medir nada, lo que intentaria es ver si todo en la tarjeta sirve, si llega alimentacion y si llega audio, si no llega cualquiera de las dos te enfocas a la tarjeta, si llegan ambos cambia los amplificadores (kia6210)

quizas no me explique bien en el mensaje anterior, las mediciones las haces donde van los pines del circuito interado.


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 17, 2014)

ahhh perfecto, listo, mañana saco los integrados y pruebo!

gracias, despues cuento como me fue!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2014)

Son todos equivalentes :

ECG7041, KIA6210AH, KIA6210H, KIA8210H, NTE7041, TA8210, TA8210AH, TA8210AL


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 17, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> :
> 
> pines 9 10, 17 4
> 
> depues conectaria un estereo y con unos parlantes de pc verificaria si llega sonido a los pines 2 y 7



hago masa con la punta del tester y la otra punta a esos pines correctos? luego los pines 2 y 7 seria dos canales? o serian negativo y positivo para el parlante?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 17, 2014)

> hago masa con la punta del tester y la otra punta a esos pines correctos? luego los pines 2 y 7 seria dos canales?



si la sonda negra del tester en tierra, y la roja en los pines de alimentacion, si da un voltaje estable, entonces conectaria un estereo y con unos parlantes de pc que sustituirían a los integrados veria si se escucha algo. la parte deatras del jack es tierra y la de la punta del jack en el pin 2 y despues en el 7, y si son los dos canales.


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 18, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> si la sonda negra del tester en tierra, y la roja en los pines de alimentacion, si da un voltaje estable, entonces conectaria un estereo y con unos parlantes de pc que sustituirían a los integrados veria si se escucha algo. la parte deatras del jack es tierra y la de la punta del jack en el pin 2 y despues en el 7, y si son los dos canales.



Estimados! queridos!

TEMA SOLUCIONADO!

Cambie la resistencia y verifique lo que me dijiste! vi que todo marchaba bien, asi que arme todo nuevamente y anda a la perfección!


GRACIAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 18, 2014)

les hago una consulta mas, quizas ya deberia hacer un nuevo post...pero bue...

esta potencia según dice tira 60x4 y yo quiero ponerlo para un seleniun bass de 400pmpo y 120 rms

como puedo hacer para medir si uniendo (paralelo o serie) las salidas de la potencia se suman los watts?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2014)

Primero bajate el datasheet para ver si eso es posible . . . y hasta dónde

La potencia no es regalada jajaja

Lee un poco por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=TA8210AH&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2F&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff33%2Fresistencia-quemada-amplificador-automovil-marca-boss-117934%2Findex3.html&ss


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 18, 2014)

encontre este comentario:

"Aquí tenemos un amplificador estéreo de 40W en 4 ohmios, o 24W en 8 ohmios. Este amplificador utiliza el circuito integrado TA8210 que tiene la  gran ventaja de ser alimentado con una tensión entre 9 y 18 voltios con fuente simple. Esto permite alimentarlo con una batería o con la fuente swichada del computador, haciéndolo ideal para amplificadores o videorockolas portátiles. Otra gran ventaja es su tamaño reducido y bajo costo. Las salidas de este amplificador están constituidas por 4 amplificadores que trabajan en pares (Modo bridge o puente). Un amplificador en configuración puente o BTL, es aquel que mediante dos salidas amplificadas forma una sola salida. Un amplificador hace los semiciclos positivos y el otro hace los  semiciclos negativos, para así formar una onda completa. Esto permite alcanzar buena potencia con bajo voltaje. Por esta razón no es posible conectar a tierra ninguno de los polos de salida del amplificador, y tampoco se pueden unir las salidas negativas, puesto que eso sería hacer un corto circuito entre las dos salidas."

Por lo que dice se podria, pero no hay que unir las salidas negativas?



Estoy mirando el datasheet, pero sinceramente no se que mirar....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2014)

Tu amplificador tiene 2 o 4 salidas ?


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 18, 2014)

tiene cuatro, tiene dos esos integrados


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2014)

Tu equipo tiene dos integrados.

Conclusión , puede entregar cuatro salidas de 17 Watts reales sobre 4 Ohms

Dos salidas puenteadas de 35 Watts cada una sobre 8 Ohms

Una salida puente-paralelo de unos 70 Watts sobre 4 Ohms

Ahora está andando  , mientras lo modificas podría incendiarse


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 18, 2014)

jajaja como hago esas modificaciones?

pense que con solo unir los cables de la salida alcanzaba, no es asi? necesitaria llegar a los 70w en 4 ohms


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2014)

Nop , equivoqueme 

Ya viene puenteado cada canal  , así que solo se podría "paralelear" de a dos para dos salidas de 35 Watts sobre 2 Ohms, o una salida de 70 Watts sobre 1 Ohm . . .  no tiene sentido , disculpame por ilusionarte


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 18, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nop , equivoqueme
> 
> Ya viene puenteado cada canal  , así que solo se podría "paralelear" de a dos para dos salidas de 35 Watts sobre 2 Ohms, o una salida de 70 Watts sobre 1 Ohm . . .  no tiene sentido , disculpame por ilusionarte




ta bien no te preocupes, igual me sirve, un poquito mejor va a sonar,

como hago para "paralelear" como decis asi pruebo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2014)

Juntás pata 2 con 7 , y 3 con 6 del integrado.

A las salidas correspondientes a las patas 11 , 12 , 15 y 16, les pones una resistencia en serie de 0,2 Ohms 5 Watts. Y luego unis 11 con 15, y 12 con 16.

 Repetís lo mismo para el otro


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 18, 2014)

Perfecto gracias!

ya lo hago!


----------

